# Small Blue



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

I shot a rather small blue goose this spring season and wondered if this was a hybrid. It appeared to have adult colors but had a body
























the size of an adult Ross. It's bill is smaller than an adult blue & Juvie and slightly larger than a Ross. The last picture is top view next to regular sized Blue and a Ross. I hope the photos downloaded.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

if the pics showed up we could tell ya, I seen a cool one the other day at a taxidermist, it was a blue mixed with a speckle belly, now that would be a sweet goose to shoot!


----------



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

Pictures uploaded.


----------



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

looks like a Blue phased ross to me nice bird i would have to put it on the wall


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Blue/ross Hybrid. 8)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Small Blue......IMHO....Nice bird though.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

PJ said:


> Blue/ross Hybrid. 8)


I concur. 8)


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Well Done!!!!


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

It's definately a blue phase Rossie for sure, if you look at the bill it gives it all away.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

The bill does say it all and it says blue! However, body says ross which equals a hybrid at best.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Definitely a snow goose bill. I would say a small blue at best and maybe the slightest chance it is a hybrid.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

allgamehunter said:


> It's definately a blue phase Rossie for sure, if you look at the bill it gives it all away.


Nope....Ross don't have any grinning patch.Look at the Ross next to it......That one looks like just a small Blue.Could be a hybrid.


----------



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the great feedback. A few more tidbits for thought. The body size, feet and neck length are that of a Rossie. The thing that makes me wonder is the slope of the bill compared to the snow goose. It is more like a Ross( steeper and shorter) but has the grin of a snow. He's intact in the freezer so all is well. Any more thoughts? It's close to going on the wall?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If it is a trophy to you put it on the wall. If not dont. You really need all of us to tell you if it is a trophy or not?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

nobody else thinks it has a little speck in it? :huh:

:stirpot:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

the professor said:


> nobody else thinks it has a little speck in it? :huh:
> 
> :stirpot:


That's a no-brainer! All blue/ross have a little speck in them.

I will probably get another nasty PM again for mentioning this again. lol


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Trapperjack said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > nobody else thinks it has a little speck in it? :huh:
> ...


Maybe you should send it to trapperjack's bird idenitfying buddy aka "tour guide" in Washington, DC. if you check the guy in DC's bio he likes is giving tours at the museum and he takes pictures. he likes web designing and computer graphics. with a resume like that he must be one of the greatest bird identifiers around

Brian K. Schmidt Phone: 202-633-0796

Smithsonian Institution, Div. of Birds Fax: 202-633-8084

PO BOX 37012 e-mail: [email protected]

Washington DC 20013-7012


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool bird, but not as rare as my emporer/speck/canvasback hybrid!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice bird.

:lol: and someone hasn't washed the sand out of their cooter yet.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice bird. i would mount it. it looks cool!! congrats! :beer:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

CB,

Boy you are sensitive! How are you mounting your tribrid? With its head up it's butt like you? :beer:


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

i have to go with blue x ross's hybrid, as some other folks mentioned, grin patch, intermediate bill size, and white extends too far down neck to be a blue ross's . really nice bird, by the way! i also have to say, you guys and your "trybrids"- this is one of the funniest threads on here in a long time... :beer:


----------

